# fat burner with super dmz and test?



## MrRockstar (Jan 2, 2011)

I bulked from 155 to 180 in 2 months, alot of this was muscle. I did gain some fat, my bulking was dirty. Where do guys gain fat? the stomach area of course. Now my diet is dialed in and its been about a month and a half or 2 since my bulk and my abs are starting to show back up. I've leaned out to 170, which is about where I wana be. 
Now I wana supercharge my fat loss with some dmz, a fat burner (maybe lipo6?) and a test booster (alpha male or t bomb). I dont wana get to small or lose much muscle as I've worked to maintain the alot of my gains from the bulk through propper pct and persistence.

Will this little stack help rip me up or am I going to end up looking sickly? I am 5'8 with a fairly high metabolism. MY diet is dialed in, I eat healthy fats, fruits vegies and lean meats and protein shakes (100% ON whey so it doesnt have alot of bullshit fat ). I know abs are made in the kitchen but I run sprints to help too, cardio doesnt hurt and theres research to support that sprints will help cut fat with the least amount of muscle loss. Just look at a sprinter and look at a marathon runner and you'll see.

my goal is to gain alot of definition and get my abs and v cuts popped out


----------

